

How Facebook Makes Mobile Work at Scale for All Phones - hepha1979
http://highscalability.com/blog/2014/9/22/how-facebook-makes-mobile-work-at-scale-for-all-phones-on-al.html

======
steQ
"Significant savings. Scaling a 960 pixel image that is 79KB is size to 240
pixels wide yields a 86% size reduction, to 480 pixels is a 58% size
reduction, to 720 pixels is at 23% size reduction."

I think the reduction is more if we consider that a 240 px image is 1/16 of a
960 px image or 480 px image is 1/4 of 960 px image.

